# New



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

We'll have to get together and talk, lol. PM me and we'll figure out a day we can meet up- I've been waiting to know somebody in the area with a Cruze! lol


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Atermarket bolt on's, like intakes and exhaust will not void your powertrain warranty.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. I have always dealt with honda's and Ford's and never had a factory warranty to worry about.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

boats4life said:


> We'll have to get together and talk, lol. PM me and we'll figure out a day we can meet up- I've been waiting to know somebody in the area with a Cruze! lol


Where exactly are you again, I know VA but for some reason I thought Northern VA.

Also to the OP, like TurboTech said bolt ons should not void warranty. Tune/Reflash on the other hand will, however, with Trifecta you have the option for transparency which makes the tune essentially invisible.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> Where exactly are you again, I know VA but for some reason I thought Northern VA.
> 
> Also to the OP, like TurboTech said bolt ons should not void warranty. Tune/Reflash on the other hand will, however, with Trifecta you have the option for transparency which makes the tune essentially invisible.


VA Beach, I work at NAS Oceana. And so far the Trifecta has passed all tests for transparency- either that or the techs don't care, lol. ****, the owner of the dealership loves when I drop by just so he can see the new parts!


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll be headed to Virginia in the morning, headed to Ft Belvoir. I am guessing this is close to Fairfax VA. i'm looking forward to the 1400 mile drive, just to see what the Cruze does for mileage and performance.


----------

